# Hiking Staffs?



## cmcfalls (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone on here make any hiking or walking staffs? I am looking for a good one and thought there might be some on here who do them. They are fairly easy to make (I think) but didn't know if someone might dabble in that.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 6, 2007)

My brother-in-law made my wife a cane out of diamond willow. And he carved a bear at the head. Cool looking staff, I'd like to get a chunk of the wood for a pen.


----------



## cmcfalls (Mar 6, 2007)

Diamond Willow is a beautiful wood, used mainly for walking sticks and canes, but also as railing in log cabins or on porches. I don't know that it would turn very well though. You would definitely have to stabilize it, because you sometimes have to go pretty deep to get the red to show through.

There are some places that sell it in lengths (http://www.sticksite.com/). But, they are already partially rounded and now always straight enough to turn. You might try contacting some of the places that sell it and tell them what you are wanting to do. Maybe they can get you a large diameter piece?


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2007)

So you want it turned?  

I personally prefer that diamond willow as it is in "natural" form.[^]


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 6, 2007)

Just returned a book on multi-center turning to the library that had a section on walking sticks in it.  Perhaps you could make your own (if you have a full sized lathe).


----------



## fiferb (Mar 6, 2007)

Craft supplies has some kits if you want to go that way.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/catalog/project_kits.html


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 6, 2007)

When the Telliquah Trade Days starts up in Tellico Plains, (on the Cherohala Skyway), in about a month, there are a couple of vendors that have staffs.  One in particular carves the woods spirit faces on his.. you're only about an hour away.  

And there are probably some over in Townsend and Gatlinberg also.


----------



## cmcfalls (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />So you want it turned?
> 
> I personally prefer that diamond willow as it is in "natural" form.[^]



I think you misunderstood. I was referring to toolcrazy who said he'd like to get a chunk of diamond willow to turn a pen. I want a good staff in natural form.



> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />When the Telliquah Trade Days starts up in Tellico Plains, (on the Cherohala Skyway), in about a month, there are a couple of vendors that have staffs. One in particular carves the woods spirit faces on his.. you're only about an hour away.
> 
> And there are probably some over in Townsend and Gatlinberg also.



Actually, I probably will make it to that. I was thinking about going anyway. I can't say too much about Townsend, but there really aren't any places in Gatlinburg that sell what I am looking for. I do not want a commercially made staff that are found in Gatlinburg. It's a tourist town, and a little too commercial for me. I checked in the craft community, but didn't find much.

It's something I've just been fooling with lately anyhow, no biggie...


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 7, 2007)

Go to the lake and find some drift wood, I think they make the best looking hiking staffs. All the ones I make are drift wood. Check your local laws first. Some states prohibit you from taking this wood from the lake area.


----------



## KenV (Mar 8, 2007)

Being partially crippled by "Artie and the Ritus Brothers", I walk with a walking stick and the docs say it will be until I no longer walk.   You can get a variety of woods for good walking sticks yourself or check out the wood carving sites for some differently shaped woods.  There are some talented carvers that will be pleased to help you down a slippery slope.   There are also connectors sold by several woodturning vendors that allow segmented walking sticks to be constructed.  These are handy for travel in airplanes, but watch the end pieces to assure that you get the bottom section through security screening.  Some have pointed ends that will not pass the test with TSA screeners.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have made myself two canes, not hiking staffs. Both use brass horse hame knobs at the end. One (left in pic) is slender hickory and has a round knob and is light. The other is a much more stout 1" hickory and the antique cast knob is quite heavy. I call the stouter of the two my 'New Orleans' walking stick. I don't need a cane yet but, at my age, no one will question it's use. Both would take a pounding while giving a whooping. But the heavier of the two would certainly make a formidable weapon. I got the idea for these from a friend, now deceased, who at age 78 was the victum of a mugging attempt. Name was Lloyd. Lloyd was a small man, about 5'6" and in bad health. He had never had any defense or martial arts training. But, that day, they picked on the wrong old man. He was using a cane like the heavy one and beat the (explitive deleted) out of his would-be attackers. Good for Lloyd. So, if I feel the need, I'll carry my stout stick.





<br />


----------



## Hiram33 (Mar 8, 2007)

i have done several canes made the full length and now working on 2 walking sticks using the kit from wood craft. They will have 2 balls in the top section and stone handles. I will post them when complete


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hiram33_
> <br />i have done several canes made the full length and now working on 2 walking sticks using the kit from wood craft. They will have 2 balls in the top section and stone handles. I will post them when complete



Two balls and a cane? []


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 13, 2007)

I hope to make some canes when I get my new lathe running.  I have a collection of woods for that use.  I was thinking that I could use two cane blanks to make a walking staff, but I'm not sure what the measurements would be for that.  Is a walking staff between cane length and, say a 6' hiking stick?
Rob


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />I hope to make some canes when I get my new lathe running.  I have a collection of woods for that use.  I was thinking that I could use two cane blanks to make a walking staff, but I'm not sure what the measurements would be for that.  Is a walking staff between cane length and, say a 6' hiking stick?
> Rob



Canes (walking aids) are often 36" long. But, for many people that is too long for comfort. If you are making to sell, make them 36". If you are making custom, test the length most comfortable for the eventual reciepient.


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 13, 2007)

Frank -Mine have to be 39".[]  

I'd love to make one for my Mom, but she may not need her cane for much longer.  I'd like to make a round ball for the top, but it won't be overly comrortable for someone putting a lot of weight on the cane.
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just sold two blanks today, that were 40" long and I look forward to seeing what they turn out like.


----------

